# IEI socionics description for Ni-Fe



## GreenCoyote

Descriptions of the strong functions:

Introverted Intuition: Primary Function
Ni – Introverted intuition, in the IEI, dictates that his consciousness is submerged in modeling time-related processes. He sails and flows, going both forward and backwards in time. His consciousness, in contrast to the ILI, is focused on ethics. He therefore focuses less on problems concerning the material world and production, preferring instead the development, in time, of human emotions and relations between people.
Internally he observes that everything is in constant motion: the children run, the adults work, behaviors display patterns, rivers flow, the heavenly bodies move in the sky… time has an identifiable essence about it. A dreamer and romantic, the IEI is easily separated from reality and taken away, by his thoughts, into the vastness of his dreams where he scoops up happiness and ponders the meaning of his existence. He’s often drawn towards novels containing fantasy and adventure. In these he participates with imaginary heroes in their adventures. The IEI loves to give himself up, for long periods, to dreaming. His dreams, as a rule, focus on beautiful and elegant things: i.e. a round-the-world journey aboard a lavish ocean liner alongside a refined public, the luxurious cottage with a fireplace and white piano, the excellent love…
However, the IEI also knows how to sense the ripening of events, to catch the barely noticeable fluidity and dynamics of moods within society. He precisely senses the moment, in time, in which he must act; he especially senses the approximation of crisis situations and danger, at which time he will appear visibly disturbed.
He quite successfully catches on to other people’s characteristics, abilities and potentials. Thus he is sometimes drawn to people with the purpose of using them. In respect to his own abilities and talents there is an internal, frequently secret, conviction that he exceeds others in his spiritual aristocratism, considering himself as a member of an elite. However, as a rule he tries not to demonstrate this conviction.
Introverted intuition, as the primary function, impedes others from observing the IEI. It is difficult to analyze his behavior and he is inclined to justify himself in everything. His tendency to ignore reality, and his difficulty in self-appraisal, may lead him to egocentrism and an excessive indulgence in his own imagined world.
Extroverted Ethics: Creative Function
Fe – After having interpreted the dynamics of a situation the IEI attempts, emotionally, to influence the surrounding people and to push them towards appropriate activities. He knows how to manipulate people through moods, to incite the necessary reaction and feeling; he does not accomplish this through force but with persuasion; frequently through an emotional surge that signals to others that he will perish as a brittle, delicate entity if help does not arrive and his requests are not fulfilled! He finds that activities relating to business bring hardship upon him; therefore he tries to dispose of such work to people nearby. The IEI is easily inspired by a favorable climate, but is also very easy to offend: a sufficient negative intonation is all it takes to throw him into a state of despondency for the whole day.
He is confident of his correctness and if those that surround him fail to follow through with the necessary activities his indignation and emotionalism can reach such a degree that, for a long period, he cannot be quieted, as he continues, with fervor, to prove his position to all.
He loves to be the center of attention when in the company of familiar people. He knows how to direct himself towards others – to smile at someone, to support another’s remark, to be civil and conformal.
The IEI frequently suffers from bouts of melancholy and disappointment, followed by periods of isolation. When such periods come to a close he will once again emerge bright and alert, with positive expectations directed towards the changes in his life. When he finds himself in a loving and understanding atmosphere his best qualities are revealed: the ability to melt tension and lend morale support. He understands the moods of those that he cares about and attempts to improve them; is ready to provide warmth and sympathy.
Possessing high emotionalism, the IEI sensitively responds to all forms of art. He especially loves music and poetry; he frequently creates his own. He often attends concerts and develops a natural literary gift.
Descriptions of the weak functions:

Extroverted Logic: Place of Least Resistance
Te – The IEI is focused within the domain of his dreams and dreams help him to hide from reality, which sometimes proves to be too rough and severe for his tastes.
His activity in business is unpredictable, since his fitness depends exclusively on his mood: short flash-assaults alternate with periods of prolonged inaction. He generally possesses a low energy drive, and therefore finds it difficult to force himself to work. The inherence of asthenia – rapid enervation and low activity – is frequently compensated for by the need for a prolonged night sleep. For this very reason, without the necessary morale support, he frequently finds himself at a lower social position than would correspond with his abilities. Thus the IEI is prone to regard energetic people, whom hold a higher social status, with a secret sense of envy, to consider that life has wronged him and, involuntarily trying to justify himself, he seeks those on whom it is possible to fault for his own failures. Meanwhile he comforts himself in the fact that his high principles, brittleness and refinement of psyche do not permit him to act by the same methods as others. Thus he justifies his passivity by placing himself morally above those that surround him, thereby protecting his psychologically weak areas. He finds it difficult to accept personal responsibility. He prefers to lay responsibility on others, especially if work goes badly. Routine work is rarely assumed in any form and he will try, by all means, to avoid such or to carry it out negligently.
Introverted Sensing: Role Function
Si – In regards to everything that concerns health and his exterior image the IEI tries not to appear worse than others, to adhere to the same standards that exist in society. Here his innate elegance should be noted, his ability to appear refined, to dress with great taste, even should his financial situation be modest. The female IEI may arrive an hour or two late for work but will non-the-less appear ideally composed, in an elegant dress with thoroughly selected accessories (preferring not bright, but darker tones of clothing).
The IEI finds it difficult to manage finances; he does not take heed of his balance before purchasing beautiful and elegant things, even if such purchases lack utilitarian properties and his finances do not suffice. It is difficult for him to think about this prose as money, and it is desirable to amuse himself by any means possible.
The IEI is not the leader, but always the slave. Favorable conditions for activity must be, as much as possible, creative. He finds it difficult to manifest initiative, to clash with his environment, thus he often abides by the norms and principles dictated by the society in which he lives.
At Work and in the Home

The IEI is sentimental and indecisive. He does not love taking responsibility for others or for himself, thus he prefers not to occupy offices of leadership. However, should fate force him into such a position, he can successfully manage strategic tasks. He gently associates with subordinates and can use emotions to influence those in his charge, with whom he requires delicate relations. In such situations it is preferable if the IEI is charged to a small group.
Love and family hold a vast value in life for the IEI. He is capable of feeling deeply for others; for years he may remember and sympathize with his significant other, even if relations have soured. His dreams frequently provide others with romantic qualities, which may not actually exist in reality.
In family life he finds it difficult to occupy himself with domestic tasks – enemy number one. If you rigidly and scrupulously require the execution of domestic responsibilities from an IEI you will attain little besides embitteredness; in such a state he may even provoke domestic quarrels. In order to solve this problem, in an acceptable manner, he tends to manipulate relatives, demonstrating his helplessness to others aids him in avoiding domestic tasks and shifting responsibility away from himself; for this purpose he is easily able to locate the weak points of other people and to skillfully press them. When this doesn’t succeed the IEI may unexpectedly conduct himself sharply and roughly with those close to him, although he remains invariably civil and gentle with more distant relations. Only in the exclusive case whereby an IEI feels true love, towards his significant other, will his internal forces suffice in providing the energy required in order to carry out the burdens of domestic concerns by his own volition.
The IEI loves to host guests in his home, to beautifully decorate his surroundings – for him this is more important than food itself, for the celebratory meal is merely viewed as a means of pleasant contact. No matter what he is occupied by, in regards to others, he will introduce the element of imaginativeness: i.e. in the reception of guests, in providing instructions, in domestic chores… However, he provides the same for himself in an uninteresting manner. The IEI, for example, does not generally prepare a fine meal for himself, instead satisfied with a dinner consisting of bread and jam (if such is immediately available in the refrigerator).
Summary of Functions

1. Ni - A dreamer and romantic, is easily separated from reality, knows how to sense events, to notice their dynamics. He sees the concealed potential within people, their inner essence, is capable of proposing new ideas in areas of interest.
2. Fe – Knows how to influence the moods of others, to cause reactions deemed necessary by method of an “emotional surge”, but not by pressure, he readily manifests warmth and participation. Loves to speak about the moral problems, about the norms of behaviour, he calls those near to him to acknowledge his observations.
3. Te - His fitness for work is unpredictable as it depends exclusively on his mood. He frequently possesses low energy and therefore finds it difficult to force himself to work. Organizing, systematization, hierarchy, structure… all these only serve to irritate and tire him, he doesn’t see the “living soul” in these, which is necessary to motivate him.
4. Si - He ably feels the beauty, harmony, and commensurability in the world, but badly manages practical tasks; he does not know how to efficiently spend money. Finds it difficult to manifest private venture, is always the slave, never the leader.
Professional possibilities

The most favorable work for IEI can be found in the realm of humanitarian activity. This can be work in music, literature, art studies, the printed press, journalism, conducting television and radio transmissions and interviews. Sometimes representatives of this type are found successfully working in the field of mathematics. However, it is necessary to remember that an IEI’s behaviour is contrasted by any industrial and economic activity.
Relations

Potentially Favourable: SLE (ESTp), SEE (ESFp), ILE (ENTp), LSI (ISTj).
Potentially Adverse: LSE (ESTj), LIE (ENTj), ESE (ESFj), IEE (ENFp).


(If you feel this description doesn't fit "just right" check out the INFP section of this forum where I will be posting FIlatova's description of the EII)


----------



## Adamantya

aaah why is socionics so hard to understand? The descriptions for Ni and Fe feel right, and the bit about lavish entertaining for others and whatever's in the fridge for myself, but the rest... why isn't it Ti and Se? hurrrr

I am VERY good about doing housework, when I have a thesis deadline looming.....


----------



## aestrivex

Adamantya said:


> aaah why is socionics so hard to understand? The descriptions for Ni and Fe feel right, and the bit about lavish entertaining for others and whatever's in the fridge for myself, but the rest... why isn't it Ti and Se? hurrrr


because filatova prefers to write about quadra-valued functions rather than the other functions. my descriptions at the socionics workshop, as well as the ones at wikisocion, don't take this path and are perfectly happy to talk about what super-ego functions do in model A.


----------



## Tony Davies

WOW. This remind's me about the story of Jesus and the woman at the well. She says to the towns folk "come meet a man who has told me everything about myself"...


----------



## cyamitide

Some more INFJ descriptions (as well as description of relationship with ESTPs): Type descriptions
Key: INFJ=IEI/INFp, ENFJ=EIE/ENFj, ISTP=LSI/ISTj, ESTP=SLE/ESTp


----------



## cyamitide

This is a nice profile for INFJ: INFp description
Disregard that it says INFp, since INFJ who is dominant in perceiving function Ni becomes INFp in Socionics, aka IEI.


----------



## ertertwert

cyamitide said:


> This is a nice profile for INFJ: INFp description
> Disregard that it says INFp, since INFJ who is dominant in perceiving function Ni becomes INFp in Socionics, aka IEI.


Thanks for the link. Hadn't run across that description before.


----------



## Pixzelina

Can you be a dumb INTp?


----------



## Chesire Tower

It seems that this description fits me pretty well. I also relate to LII and ILE. The main reason that I created a Type me thread, was gauge other people's reactions to my answers to the questonaire.


----------



## RoxyAbarai

I realize this is an old thread, but I thought I'd comment. I got IEI-Fe when I took the test, and very little of it describes me at all. I am very tight when it comes to finances and I quite enjoy business making. I actually have plans to start a real physical business on top of the sales I already do online. I am also very attentive to detail for the most part.

I don't use people for my purposes, although I do notice people's potential and try to draw it out when possible. I don't see the point in using other people because I'm already everything I need in myself. When I need something done, I take time to learn it rather than manipulating someone to do it for me. 

I tend not to rely on people, in fact I abhor it, I tend to do everything on my own when I can to avoid owing favors or being wrongfully accused of manipulation and selfishness. 

I am also very decisive and take responsibility for myself. I've actually been accused of being very aggressive and sure of myself for this reason. I think things through, back it with evidence, and if it falls back on me, it was my own fault. I acknowledge that. 

I have a refined sense of the things I want in life, and the extravagant things I enjoy, but it doesn't mean_ I have to have them_. The thing that annoys me about the description of this type is that they become withdrawn when they don't get what they want in terms of the physical. I become withdrawn when I have little to no emotional support. I am about as homely as a woman could get; my "goals" in life are things I already have like food on the table and a roof over my head. None of those things have to be expensive or glamorous, just functional.

The only thing entirely true here is that I tend to notice changes in the structure of society and relations between people, I can be very withdrawn, and that I like forms of self expression like art, poetry, and music (I mean, who doesn't?). I really question the accuracy of these tests, they're no different than horoscopes.


----------

